# Lake Erie Ice Report and Bait Shop Question



## IMBOW (May 27, 2008)

Does anyone have an actual ice thickness report? The following website indicates 2-6" in the entire Western Basin and well east of the islands.

https://www.weather.gov/images/cle/ICE/dist9_combined.jpg

Also, does anyone know of an open bait shop near Catawba Island? Rickards appears to be shutdown for the season.


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

IMBOW said:


> Does anyone have an actual ice thickness report? The following website indicates 2-6" in the entire Western Basin and well east of the islands.
> 
> https://www.weather.gov/images/cle/ICE/dist9_combined.jpg
> 
> Also, does anyone know of an open bait shop near Catawba Island? Rickards appears to be shutdown for the season.


Rickards will re open once the ice season kicks in on Lake Erie


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

There is an active thread in the Lake Erie forum.
i suggest you read it as the information you posted is anything but correct.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I would watch the Lake Erie board.... don't go by computer generated reports.

Herb's usually has bait. They are about 2 miles up past Rickard's.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE (Dec 27, 2014)

Just before the Bay Bridge Bay view they always have bait


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

As of yesterday most of the ice thickness was 0 on Lake Erie.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

That ice the western basin had has all blown east my friend. With the predicted forecast of 40 and 50 degree temps with rain the ice on all these smaller bodies of water will definitely be effected. My suggestion is hit the ice hard Friday,Saturday, and Sunday. May be the last chance you get.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

[QUOTE="fshnfreak, post: 2593545, member: With the predicted forecast of 40 and 50 degree temps with rain the ice on all these smaller bodies of water will definitely be effected. My suggestion is hit the ice hard Friday,Saturday, and Sunday. May be the last chance you get.[/QUOTE]
2 days of 40 and 50 degree temperatures will do next to nothing to the ice unless we get lots of rain. The temperatures next week are forecast to drop back to normal. By the end of this week we should have upwards of 14" of ice depending on the body of water. I'm actually expecting to see more than that at fostoria.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I am guessing there will be a foot plus in most places.... going to take a bit to get that to thaw. Problems might start with the shore lines being weak after the rain, but we go through that every year towards late ice.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

fishermans warf posted a video yesterday of the ice moving all around. I dont think these couple of days will lock up erie enough to be out on it. If people are on it you will probably see some rescues! I'll stick to my pan fishing for now lol


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

No Erie fishing this year me thinks unless it's just in the bays. I too am sticking to inland waters gents!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Raylaser said:


> No Erie fishing this year me thinks unless it's just in the bays. I too am sticking to inland waters gents!


If you want to scratch your ice fishing itch, that is the best thing. Or go north. Relying on Erie to ice up may prove to be very frustrating


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

2 days of 40 and 50 degree temperatures will do next to nothing to the ice unless we get lots of rain. The temperatures next week are forecast to drop back to normal. By the end of this week we should have upwards of 14" of ice depending on the body of water. I'm actually expecting to see more than that at fostoria.[/QUOTE]

You might get a couple days of fishing in the next few days but the temp is supposed to get near 40 on Saturday and not go below freezing again, day or night, until next Friday and there is plenty of wind and rain forecasted. Two days at or near 50 could take a couple inches a day away in itself and destroy what is left. I suspect that by midweek next most bodies of water will be ice free.


----------

